# Needing rod ( tip )work done



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I picked up Daiwa Beef Stick B173 20-50 pound class with reel for 12.99 at a thrift shop. The only thing is that it needs a new guide at the tip redone. So if you help me out in fixing this send me a PM. Here is a pix of what I have.
Thx.
Whyme
Mako My Dayo


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Another pix.
Whyme
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Get that top off somehow, and get a tip repair kit at the store . Then just hot glue it on. A few dollar repair that will work just fine.


.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I'll try to get it off....I've seen the tips at the stores.
Thx.
Whyme
Mako My Dayo


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I got the tip off without screwing everything up. Now time to buy a new tip.
Whyme
Mako My Dayo


----------



## bubbaleusky (Mar 24, 2013)

Grays Tackle in Perdido Key will take the old tip off and put the new one on for free if you buy a tip from them, usually about 4 or 5 dollars. While you wait, about two minutes.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

You can typically heat the tip with a lighter and work it off. You have it off, so get a new tip top and use a hot glue stick to put it back on.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks guys for the help. I'll be buying a new tip tomorrow. I will be putting braided line on the reel and I'll be good to go. This combo will be used for snapper for 12.99 I made out.
Whyme
Mako My Dayo


----------



## javier69 (Jan 14, 2014)

*Javier Custom Rods*

:help: 
Here are a few rods that we have built for customers who wanted to do their best and have a mechanical advantage while fishing. These are examples of what we do and what could be done. If you see something you like, or have some questions, feel free to ask. We are here to help and build you the fishing rod that you deserve.

This is just of a small pinch of what can be done with our fishing rods; don't be afraid to think outside the box. From mild to wild make it your own...




Javier Custom Rods
www.facebook.com/custombyjavier 
1 850-760-8863


----------



## javier69 (Jan 14, 2014)

*help*

:thumbsup::help: I have tip rod and guide.


----------

